

Amazon removes the database scaling wall - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/12/15/amazonRemovesTheDatabaseSc.html

======
marcus
The point Dave missed is that Google for example doesn't really want to open
its infrastructure to outside users, they consider their infrastructure and
scaling ability to be a key competitive advantage.

They want the walls in place, the walls limits the list of their potential
competitors in their key market of search.

The problem is that once one big player releases a service or technology that
start leveling the playing field, your only choices are to join the band wagon
or be left behind.

~~~
rontr
That's true to a degree. However, Google also follows the mantra, "what's good
for the Internet is good for Google." For example, they provide the
monetization system (ads) to ask.com, which is a direct competitor. Why not
also provide compute clusters?

I think Google and Microsoft are asleep at the wheel while Amazon is forging
ahead becoming the leading provider of internet infrastructure for the next
generation of startups.

